# Impeller replacement- Can an idiot like me handle it?



## WhiteMoose (Apr 22, 2010)

I just ordered an impeller replacement kit for my 1983 25 hp mercury that hasn't ran in 20+ years. How hard is this job exactly? I’ve read a couple posts on other forums that gave step by step instructions, but there are a few steps I didn’t understand. Is it something I just have to dive into, or could a mechanical moron like me do more damage than good?
Do I need a service manual to do it?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 22, 2010)

a manual would def. help but as long as you can rember to put it back in the order you took it apart from you'll be ok. Just take your time and post if you get stuck somewheres

make sure you bend the splines of the impellor the same was as the origional came out


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw a guy take one apart first hand on a 15HP merc and it didn't look too dificult. I think the hardest part is working up the courage to do it. If you follow the instructions I think you can do it. What are the steps you don't understand? Post them up here and maybe someone could help explain it better.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd really suggest buying a manual that provides a step by step. Every motor is different, so there's no catch all tutorial online.


If you can remember the order, and you trust the last guy to have done it right, go for it. All I know is that when I replaced mine, there were a couple orings included in the kit and mentioned in the manual, but were no where to be found when I replaced the impeller. If not for the manual, I would have thought they were just extras and tossed them.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey WhiteMoose,

I agree with LoggerHead Mike, you should invest in service manual for your motor. 

Here are 2 links that you might find useful.

*Impeller change by the Marine Doctor:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj1c4oYpHAw (The Marine Doctor)-best one

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-uzQi7IgwU&NR=1 (this another one)

*Gear lube change by the Marine Doctor:
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wj0la6c5FDg

Remember to line up the water tube back into the rubber tube grommet. Use a flashlight and look up the motor housing a try to line up the splines. You can spend the propeller clockwise to line up the splines up in the motor housing. Put a little grease on the top 1 inch of the gearshaft but not on the very top. Please Please disconnect your wires going to your spark plugs before doing any work. Turning the prop can cause the engine to start!!! 

Remember the order of removal and the parts. It is very helpful to use a digital camera as you go, so if you forget you can look back.


Here is another link:

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=380758&highlight=impeller+change

Good luck my friend!!

cajuncook1


----------



## Johnny5 (Apr 22, 2010)

Its not hard whitemoose mercurys shaft key is a little finicky just remember to put it in gear before you take the two lower unit bolts out and thats about it except for the housing. Also four hands will make it easier.


----------



## WhiteMoose (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you guys for the boost of confidence and helpful links! I'll give a shot for sure. What manual would you recommend I get?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 23, 2010)

WhiteMoose said:


> What manual would you recommend I get?



Get the factory Repair manual from Mercury (there is a link on their web site)

That covers everything!


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jun 13, 2010)

Uh oh, I'm already stuck on the first step, trying to get the lower unit off. 
"Remove the shift lever coupler located in the bottom cowling behind the carburetor."
What is the shift lever coupler?


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jun 13, 2010)

Could someone confirm that its the part I circled in red here?


----------



## 12ftModder (Jun 13, 2010)

That would be it.


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jun 14, 2010)

Is the metal rod that you can barely see in the picture the "shift lever"? And does this rod go all the way down the motor into the lower unit? It seems like this is going to be very difficult to get back into place once its out. 

And If I take out that screw and somehow manage to not drop it down into the motor somewhere, that rod will just slide off somehow. I assume the coupler is the black plastic part. Does this stay attached to the rod, or is this something else that is going to come loose so I can drop it down into the motor? 
Then the only thing holding the lower unit on is the 4 large bolts on the bottom, correct?


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I may have figured it out. I found some other generic instructions at https://support.crowleymarine.com/entries/122937-how-to-replace-an-outboard-water-pump and they had this picture which looks awfully similar to mine. I'll have to check it out when I get home tonight.


----------



## Froggy (Jun 14, 2010)

Thats why you need a manual dude..... Calling yourself an idiot is funny though, bet your wife agrees :LOL2:


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a manual! Thats what I'm reading the instructions from, which are confusing the he// out of me. The problem is I don't know the names of the parts they are talking about.

... So to answer my own question in the subject of this thread, the answer is a resounding "NO" :roll:


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jun 14, 2010)

WhiteMoose said:


> I have a manual! Thats what I'm reading the instructions from, which are confusing the he// out of me. The problem is I don't know the names of the parts they are talking about.
> 
> ... So to answer my own question in the subject of this thread, the answer is a resounding "NO" :roll:




Sorry, don't know nothin bout dem Mercury's #-o But I can offer this. Link to a parts diagram for your motor. It will help you identify the parts you are unsure about in the manual. You will have to select your model in the list. It is for the 1983 Mercury line.

https://www.boats.net/parts/search/Merc/Mercury/1983/parts.html

Hope this helps some!

cajuncook1


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey found these two videos on the you tube from the marine doctor that shows how to remove the Mercury lower gearcase and waterpump and etc. Hopefully this will help a little

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF8tZSylvw0&feature=related (part 1)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g29nsKb-w8&feature=related (part 2)

cajuncook1


----------



## free jonboat (Jun 15, 2010)

turn up the volume all of the way because its kind of quiet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZB0ztSvLqig


----------



## Johnny5 (Jun 16, 2010)

The ones ive done its in the lower unit take the bolts loose then pull down about a inch or so to see the rod coupler thats right at level with the lower unit housing its going to make a shifting noise which is ok. then shift in reverse and it give that much more space then take the bolt out of it and viola. basically your putting the lower unit in forward gear and your shifter is in reverse giving you all that play between the two which allows you to get to the coupler DONT mess with the adjustments at the motor for they are a real pita to get set back right hope this helps


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the videos. I think I've watched every video there is on the subjet, but have yet to see one similar to my motor. 
Johnny5- I think you are right, but I was unable to get the lower unit to drop down at all. I found a guy in town that does some outboard repair work, and he agreed to stop over tonight and give me some guidence for a case of beer and a pack of tbone steaks.


----------



## WTL (Jun 16, 2010)

Just wanted to compliment you on the motor, it is just so clean. Dont screw it up. :LOL2:


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jun 17, 2010)

Got it done. 8) Contrary to what the service manual and every other video and piece of literature I've seen said, there is no shift shaft coupler on this motor. The shift rod is one piece, all the way to where it hooks into the stupid little plastic clip behind the carburetor. Getting a screwdriver into that little space to undo the clip was horrible. The actual water pump was a piece of cake once I got it all off. Then getting the clip hooked up again was a bear. There is a pin in the clip you have to line up and insert through the shift rod, then into the other side of the clip, all while using needle nose pliers and keeping the screw holes aligned.
Anyway, its done. It took awhile, but I started the motor for the first time in 20 years. Let it run for about 20 minutes on a strong mix of seafoam, and everything seemed to be in order. Thank you guys for all the tips.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

WhiteMoose said:


> Got it done. 8) Contrary to what the service manual and every other video and piece of literature I've seen said, there is no shift shaft coupler on this motor. The shift rod is one piece, all the way to where it hooks into the stupid little plastic clip behind the carburetor. Getting a screwdriver into that little space to undo the clip was horrible. The actual water pump was a piece of cake once I got it all off. Then getting the clip hooked up again was a bear. There is a pin in the clip you have to line up and insert through the shift rod, then into the other side of the clip, all while using needle nose pliers and keeping the screw holes aligned.
> Anyway, its done. It took awhile, but I started the motor for the first time in 20 years. Let it run for about 20 minutes on a strong mix of seafoam, and everything seemed to be in order. Thank you guys for all the tips.


 =D>


----------



## free jonboat (Jun 18, 2010)

by the way, that motor looks gr8. it looks like it has been wrapen in a giant silk cloth all of its life. 8)


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jun 18, 2010)

WhiteMoose said:


> Got it done. 8) Contrary to what the service manual and every other video and piece of literature I've seen said, there is no shift shaft coupler on this motor. The shift rod is one piece, all the way to where it hooks into the stupid little plastic clip behind the carburetor. Getting a screwdriver into that little space to undo the clip was horrible. The actual water pump was a piece of cake once I got it all off. Then getting the clip hooked up again was a bear. There is a pin in the clip you have to line up and insert through the shift rod, then into the other side of the clip, all while using needle nose pliers and keeping the screw holes aligned.
> Anyway, its done. It took awhile, but I started the motor for the first time in 20 years. Let it run for about 20 minutes on a strong mix of seafoam, and everything seemed to be in order. Thank you guys for all the tips.



Congratulations WhiteMoose,

Welcome to the world of do it yourself motor maintenance and repair. The adventure you will never forget!!! =D> 

Write in the your service manual some of the steps you used and tools that were necessary, so 2 to 3 yrs from now when you go to change impeller, it will not be readventure!! This was probably frustrating for you, but you have learned to change your own impeller. The more you learn about your motor the better off you will be and you will maintain her better!!!

Great job!!

cajuncook1


----------

